# Neuer Trailer zu Iron Man 3



## Death Row (5 März 2013)

*Ab 28. April im Kino!*
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
*Englisch:*
Iron Man 3 -- Official Trailer UK Marvel | HD - YouTube

*Deutsch:*
"Iron Man 3": Neuer Trailer | Video ansehen*​


----------



## Würfelmeister (5 März 2013)

Also auf den Film bin ich echt schon gespannt. Wobei ich irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl hab. Weiß auch nicht warum....


----------



## Flaming Sword (11 März 2013)

Als ich noch diese Comics gelesen habe, war Tony Stark querschnittgelähmt und saß deshalb im Rollstuhl. Erst mit Hilfe der Rüstung konnte er sich auch anders fortbewegen. Infolgedessen war das auch eine gute Art der Anonymitätsbewahrung.

Im ersten Teil der Verfilmung lief er herum und posaunte am Ende noch heraus, wer er sonst noch ist. Den zweiten Teil habe ich mir bis heute erspart.


----------



## Punisher (11 März 2013)

danke schön


----------



## petem_6 (3 Apr. 2013)

Ich bin mir sicher das der wieder seehhhhr unterhaltsam wird, hab die Filme sehr gemocht.


----------



## Mimi108 (2 Mai 2013)

anyone going to see it?


----------

